# What ya think?



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks green to the beach for planting maters. What ya think lark? I'm asking him because his weather is like mine. I'd love to get them in the ground but don't wanna loose 30 plants.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Do it! My grandmother always said to plant after St Joseph's day which is March 19th. I planted today and I'm in NW Houston - less than 40 minutes from Navasota.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I set out 12 celebrity plants in the ground this morning. If we get a freeze, I can easily cover/protect that many. More to come later. 

Weather looks very good...at least for awhile.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Soon as my garden dries up in gonna start


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll probably plant maters this week. This would be three weeks earlier than the last two years. :clover:


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

We planted this weekend. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

goatchze said:


> We planted this weekend. Fingers crossed.


Yup.I'm gonna plant. Its a roll of the dice. Any frost will ruin them . I do know that much. I've left some out after a frost & got a few maters but should of pulled them. Maters can't handle cold worth a hoot. A very tender vine but once it gets going holy smoke they need a lot & I repeat a lot of space. 
I'm gonna do 30 maters in a 32' x 16' bed with 3 rows. No crowding this year.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Plant 'em! I planted mine this past Saturday and if I'm wrong I don't want to be the only one.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I'll probably plant maters this week. This would be three weeks earlier than the last two years. :clover:


 I always use the long range forecasts for Alaska as a guide/predictor of freezing temps here. Really cold Siberian air usually takes at least 10 days to get here and often 2 weeks.

The 10 day forecast for Anchorage is excellent, i.e. no Siberian air. The Farmers almanac for Alaska for April and May:

April and May will be warmer than normal, with
 near-normal precipitation and less snowfall than
 normal.

This is about as good as it gets...not 100% reliable predictor for a freeze free here, but pretty darn good.

I'll hold back on some tomato plants just to be safe....but the forecast looks good.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Wordsaw said:


> Plant 'em! I planted mine this past Saturday and if I'm wrong I don't want to be the only one.


Ha! Ha! Time to plant I'm feeling it. Timing is everything with maters.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I put out mine this past week end. I can protect some if a freeze comes but I think that we are good to go at this point.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I think this screwy, cold, wet weather has set me back about a month.

I'm way past the point of being ready to get some plant in the ground.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I planted one of my best gardens ever up here on April 19 th.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*In the Ground*

LLano County


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

More rain coming. I'm more leary of soggy soil than frost.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

We put 6 plants in the ground today and going to plant another 12 in a 2 weeks. We are running at least 2 weeks behind schedule. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I may have to plant rice . 100% chance of possibly 4" here on Saturday .


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I planted a dozen Celebrity tomatoes today. Hope they don't drown in a few days.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

After the last few years, no way I'm complaining about the rain. There is just something special about natural rain that can not be duplicated with sprinklers, hoses, etc. 

You just can't fool Mother Nature.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> After the last few years, no way I'm complaining about the rain. There is just something special about natural rain that can not be duplicated with sprinklers, hoses, etc.
> 
> You just can't fool Mother Nature.


X a gazzilion. I like it when the good lord waters my crops.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Planted my taters on 3/7. Got 2.85" that night and next day. Got another 2"+ on 3/17. Expecting monsoon this weekend. Think I am out of the tater business this spring! Not going to tell the good Lord and Ma Nature how to run their business, but wish they would see fit to hold some of this rain back till July and August.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Planted my taters on 3/7. Got 2.85" that night and next day. Got another 2"+ on 3/17. Expecting monsoon this weekend. Think I am out of the tater business this spring! Not going to tell the good Lord and Ma Nature how to run their business, but wish they would see fit to hold some of this rain back till July and August.


I bet if you cured them real good you might be alright. Mine came up. I just planted the second half last week.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's hoping, RB. They were "ashed" and cared at least 2 weeks before planting. Time will tell


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Here's hoping, RB. They were "ashed" and cared at least 2 weeks before planting. Time will tell


Then they were all ready sprouting. I bet you will ok.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine will be planted as soon as this black gumbo will let me in the garden.Having so much rain is kinda soothing to me.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Got the maters in the ground. Went ahead & put squash seeds in. I said I was gonna DC the stuff but I got it sandwiched between 2 rows of maters. Got pepper plants in also. I can't wait I'm going for it.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've got the itch bad too, but went out yesterday to check, went in to my ankle in a spot, thought would have to leave my shoe behind. So guess i'll wait a while


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> I've got the itch bad too, but went out yesterday to check, went in to my ankle in a spot, thought would have to leave my shoe behind. So guess i'll wait a while


You will be fine. This soil up here is awesome. I'll be tilling manana. I'm feeling good about this spring garden.


----------



## UTfishrman (Apr 28, 2011)

first fruit from my first attempt at maters, hopefully this experiment pans out!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Planted 10 Celeberties,squash,okra,2 ceyennes and japs yesterday.Celeberty 2maters are very hard to find around here this year.Always sold out.Cutting my garden in 1/2 this year.Retired a week ago and won't have a place to take all my extra stuff.Maybe I'll plant some honey dews or cantalopes today.Maybe green beans.


----------

